# Want to pull the trigger this week!- Trek Fuel EXe 9.5 or Levo SL Comp Carbon?



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

It was a exciting experience to test ride Fuel EXe 9.5 for 20 minutes from my LBS, it performed exactly like most of the online reviewer stated: quiet, light, and agile. Just when I got ready to order it, I found another shop has Levo SL Comp Carbon (MSRP $8,500) on sale for the same price as Fuel ($6,400).
The main reason I am still considering Levo SL is the component of 9.5 did feel a little under-spec, specially rear derailer and fork during my test ride. If Levo can provide enough motor power that I need, I don't mind to live with a little louder noise with better component spec on Levo Comp model.. What's your vote?

I won't have chance to test ride Levo SL so I need to decide on one of them soon. For those of you Levo SL owner, can you share your opinion on its output power and battery life? I rode MTB for 20 years but the last 8 years has been lazy. The EMTB option inspire me to get back to riding, specially want to go back to Tahoe for 2 hours semi-technical trip. I don't go super fast for my age (56) but adequate power assist on uphill is important for me to invest in eBike.

thanks for your input in advance! 
Chris


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I detune my kenevo sl motor in all modes..... the sl motor and battery arr heavy compared to the newest batteries and tq and fazua. At this moment imo the treck is the better package, geo included, maunly seat angle. Both are insanely good bikes. I am not a fan of rocker link suspension but there is no denying both are good.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Btw check out this to compare motor/battery combos:
https://m.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=236745


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

Found this newly posted, very detailed Fuel Exe video review compared to Orbea. Trek Fuel EX-e 9.7 video review - $7600 best ebike value? | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com) 
All sound good except one post comment about a downhill drag made me think...I do agree that TQ motor is the biggest selling point, it's the only thing I remembered from the test ride and can't wait to get more ride on it! At this point I think Levo SL will give way to Fuel's revolutionary tiny motor, since I can easily upgrade other components.


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

Keep us posted. I'm in the same boat as you... Going to test ride a Heckler and maybe others in a few weeks in Santa Cruz.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

I just put my money down for Fuel exe 9.5 (told my wife that she can now keep up with me with ebike . ETA now is Nov. 21, higher end model's wait time is longer. The payment is fully refundable within one month of owning the actual bike so I still have time to think about other option.
Levo SL carbon Comp's $2,200 price drop is indeed very tempting, I have never seen major brand dropped price like that, but that's because Specialized charged premium of $1,500 from Aluminum frame to Carbon frame. With even the base 9.5 model being a carbon frame, Trek Fuel still looks like a better option with newly designed motor and removable battery. 
Trek's all-carbon frame offer may also create a marketing breakthrough that carbon frame may become a default material for high-end bikes? 
For typical MTB I would choose FSR suspension over rocker any day, but in term of e-bike purchase I realized there are other e-component to be considered as priority.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

Let me know what you think after your Heckler test ride.


JStrube said:


> Keep us posted. I'm in the same boat as you... Going to test ride a Heckler and maybe others in a few weeks in Santa Cruz.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

JStrube said:


> Keep us posted. I'm in the same boat as you... Going to test ride a Heckler and maybe others in a few weeks in Santa Cruz.


It was hard to pass on the 30% off Levo SL from Specialized (sales now include alloy frame and Levo turbo models) but I believe a quieter motor is the future goal for every manufactures after seeing what TQ motor can do. Can't wait to pick up my Fuel Exe tomorrow.


----------

